# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Mykita lens groove depth

## son006

What is everyone using for the groove depth setting for Mykita N01 line of frames?  We have been using 0.7mm but finding it is not consistently snug for every job.  Some too tight, some too loose.

----------


## dima

Have you tried 0.6? ask mykita seller anyway.

----------


## jefe

> What is everyone using for the groove depth setting for Mykita N01 line of frames?  We have been using 0.7mm but finding it is not consistently snug for every job.  Some too tight, some too loose.


you can't add size, so on some jobs you just have to take two or three cuts to get it to size.

----------

